# حصريا برنامج Surfer Version 8.0 حمل قبل ميتمسح !!!!! بسرعة



## engramy (21 مايو 2007)

أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج Surfer(R) Version 8.0 بعد مكتير من الزملاء طلبوا مني إني أرفعه على النت
والبرنامج مرفوع على موقع الـ rapidshare
أرجو من الزملاء التحميل قبل ميتمسح
وأنا تحت أمركم في أي إستفسار أو طلب
وفي إنتظار ردودكم
Surfer Version 8.0​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (21 مايو 2007)

مش عارف احمل اللملف........ هو الرابط مضبوط ؟ وشكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل وربنا يوفقك الى طريق الخير ويسعدك به .


----------



## engramy (21 مايو 2007)

yasser77 قال:


> مش عارف احمل اللملف........ هو الرابط مضبوط ؟ وشكر



أخي أنا جربت الوصلة تاني دلؤقتي وهي شغالة
أرجو أن تجرب مرة أخرى
وفي إنتظار ردك


----------



## engramy (21 مايو 2007)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جاري التحميل وربنا يوفقك الى طريق الخير ويسعدك به .



شكرا على الدعاء
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lakhdarii (21 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amralaa (21 مايو 2007)

الرابط سليم و جاري التحميل
و شكرا مقدما على مجهودك يا صديقي


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

lakhdarii قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم
وفي إنتظار التجربة


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

amralaa قال:


> الرابط سليم و جاري التحميل
> و شكرا مقدما على مجهودك يا صديقي



عفوا يا أخي
وفي إنتظار تجربتك بعد التحميل


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (22 مايو 2007)

الرابط سليم و جاري التحميلو شكرا مقدما على مجهودك الشخصي يا صديقي


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

زكريا محمدأحمد قال:


> الرابط سليم و جاري التحميلو شكرا مقدما على مجهودك الشخصي يا صديقي



عفوا يا أخي
وفي إنتظار ردك بعد إكتمال التحميل


----------



## sahm_elislam (22 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## en_maher (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (22 مايو 2007)

sahm_elislam قال:


> جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير





en_maher قال:


> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا



وجزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## nizar_mahameed (22 مايو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Mohammedmohd (22 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nizar_mahameed (23 مايو 2007)

thank you very much , but the serial number is missing


----------



## eng_rabiea (23 مايو 2007)

هو البرنامج بالسريال او الكراك


----------



## engramy (24 مايو 2007)

eng_rabiea قال:


> هو البرنامج بالسريال او الكراك



أنا شغلت البرنامج بس مش فاكر هل هو معاه كراك ولا مش محتاج

على العموم قوم بتنزيله وسطبه ولو كان عايز كراك أو سريل أنا أجبهولك


----------



## nizar_mahameed (24 مايو 2007)

i dont know if it needs serial number or crack file , any way i 'l be thank full if you help me let it work


----------



## assuamro (24 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي ومشكور


حملت البرنامج بس مش عارف الامتداد . img

حمل البرنامج بهذة الصور ---- SURFER_8.img -----

ارجو شرح عملية تنصيب البرنامج

والف شكر


----------



## المهندس ali (24 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية أخوي


----------



## engramy (25 مايو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية اخي ومشكور
> حملت البرنامج بس مش عارف الامتداد . img
> حمل البرنامج بهذة الصور ---- SURFER_8.img -----
> ارجو شرح عملية تنصيب البرنامج
> والف شكر



الإمتداد .img هو عبارة عن clone cd imageو مثل الإمتدادات Iso و daa وغيرها من الملفات التي تحتاج إلى برامج مشغلات الإسطوانات الوهمية أو حرقها على إسطوانه فارغة
جرب برنامج PowerISO مثلا
في إنتظار ردك


----------



## عزيز4554 (26 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## assuamro (26 مايو 2007)

engramy قال:


> الإمتداد .img هو عبارة عن clone cd imageو مثل الإمتدادات Iso و daa وغيرها من الملفات التي تحتاج إلى برامج مشغلات الإسطوانات الوهمية أو حرقها على إسطوانه فارغة
> جرب برنامج PowerISO مثلا
> في إنتظار ردك


 


شكرا على ردك وبارك الله فيك

قمت بفك البرنامج وحرقة على cd ولكن طلب مني serial No عند تنصيب البرنامج 


ماذا افعل؟؟؟​ 

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engramy (27 مايو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> شكرا على ردك وبارك الله فيك
> 
> قمت بفك البرنامج وحرقة على cd ولكن طلب مني serial No عند تنصيب البرنامج
> 
> ...



لا تفعل شئ سوى أن تدخل هذا الرقم

WS-070425-1767
وفي إنتظار ردك


----------



## assuamro (28 مايو 2007)

engramy قال:


> لا تفعل شئ سوى أن تدخل هذا الرقم
> 
> WS-070425-1767
> وفي إنتظار ردك


 



جزاك الله عنا ألف خير و أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في أمورك و يجعل الخير رفيقا لك في دربك
​


----------



## engramy (28 مايو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> جزاك الله عنا ألف خير و أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في أمورك و يجعل الخير رفيقا لك في دربك
> ​



اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولك لسائر المسلمين مثله


----------



## engramy (28 مايو 2007)

assuamro قال:


> جزاك الله عنا ألف خير و أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في أمورك و يجعل الخير رفيقا لك في دربك
> ​



اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ولك ولسائر المسلمين مثله


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (29 مايو 2007)

أنا المهندس زكريا من السعودية/نرجو من المشرف وضع صفحة للتعارف بين المهندسينللتعاون بكل أنواعه/وشكررررررررا


----------



## engramy (29 مايو 2007)

زكريا محمدأحمد قال:


> أنا المهندس زكريا من السعودية/نرجو من المشرف وضع صفحة للتعارف بين المهندسينللتعاون بكل أنواعه/وشكررررررررا



أأهلا بيك يا بشمهندس زكريا
وأنا تحت أمرك في أي حاجة تطلبها


----------



## aa_nice2000 (29 مايو 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم و جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (29 مايو 2007)

مش عارف انزله ممكن حد يقولي ازاي لاني محتاجه جدا جدا 
لو سمحتو المساعده


----------



## لمهندس الفراتي (29 مايو 2007)

الرابط هذا مش شغال ممكن طعطينا رابط مباشر


----------



## الجعدل (29 مايو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

لمهندس الفراتي قال:


> الرابط هذا مش شغال ممكن طعطينا رابط مباشر





الجعدل قال:


> الرابط لايعمل



أنا لسه مجربه دلؤقتي وهو شغال
حاول تجرب مره تانية
وفي إنتظار ردك


----------



## الجعدل (30 مايو 2007)

مش عارف احمل اللملف........ هو الرابط مضبوط ؟ وشكر


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (30 مايو 2007)

ممكن تقولي الطريقه ازاي 
ولك جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

أخواني الأعزاء
أقدم لكم طريقة تنزيل الملف للأخوه الذين يواجهون مشاكل في التحميل
إتبع الخطوات التالية كما في الصور وإن شاء الله تقوم بالتحميل

















وفي إنتظار ردودكم​


----------



## garary (30 مايو 2007)

قمت بالتحميل بنسبة 32% وبعد فترة وجيزة انقطع التحميل حيث تظهر رسالة تفيد بعدم وجود الملقم ارجوا التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (31 مايو 2007)

garary قال:


> قمت بالتحميل بنسبة 32% وبعد فترة وجيزة انقطع التحميل حيث تظهر رسالة تفيد بعدم وجود الملقم ارجوا التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا



لا تقم بالتحميل عن طريق أي برنامج download .
وحاول مره أخرى


----------



## محمد_غاندي (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود العظيم
ولكن عندي سؤال
اين اجد ال serial number لبرنامج ال surfer 8؟


----------



## الامير محمد (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرآ على تعاونك وعلى خدماتك لكن مش عارف احمل البرنامج من فين


----------



## engramy (2 يونيو 2007)

محمد_غاندي قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود العظيم
> ولكن عندي سؤال
> اين اجد ال serial number لبرنامج ال surfer 8؟



WS-070425-1767


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## عيد 2000 (2 يونيو 2007)

عايز البرنامج الله يجزاكم خير ومش عارف احمله


----------



## ahmed alrashidy (4 يونيو 2007)

حاولت انزل البرنامج مثل الصور ولكن عندما انقر Freeيعطي صفحه غير الموجوده في شرح تنزيل البرنامج 
برجاء المساعده لاني محتاجه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engramy (4 يونيو 2007)

عيد 2000 قال:


> عايز البرنامج الله يجزاكم خير ومش عارف احمله





ahmed alrashidy قال:


> حاولت انزل البرنامج مثل الصور ولكن عندما انقر Freeيعطي صفحه غير الموجوده في شرح تنزيل البرنامج
> برجاء المساعده لاني محتاجه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا



طب ممكن تجربوا تاني
ولو ممكن تعمل برنت إسكرين للشاشة التى تظهر وأرسلها لي

في إنتظار ردك


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engramy (10 يونيو 2007)

عيد 2000 قال:


> عايز البرنامج الله يجزاكم خير ومش عارف احمله



ما هي المشكلة بالضبط يا أخي


----------



## جلال غني حسن (11 يونيو 2007)

اخوتي الرجاء اعلامي عن طريقة التحميل و لكم جزيل الشكر . اخوكم ابو ساره


----------



## جلال غني حسن (11 يونيو 2007)

ولو ممكن تعمل برنت إسكرين للشاشة التى تظهر وأرسلها لي. الرجاء المساعده لاني محتاجه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا . اخزكم ابو ساره


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

engramy قال:


> أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج Surfer(R) Version 8.0 بعد مكتير من الزملاء طلبوا مني إني أرفعه على النت
> 
> والبرنامج مرفوع على موقع الـ rapidshare
> أرجو من الزملاء التحميل قبل ميتمسح
> ...


اخي المهندس رامي عندي استفسار بسيط
بعد تحميل الملف وجدت امتداده img وهذا اسم الملف SURFER_8.img هل هذا الامتداد خاص بالنيرو وحرق الاسطوانات وكيف استخدم الملف اذا وشكرا


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

جلال غني حسن قال:


> ولو ممكن تعمل برنت إسكرين للشاشة التى تظهر وأرسلها لي. الرجاء المساعده لاني محتاجه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا . اخزكم ابو ساره


اخوي ابو سارة ارجو منك اخباري اي البرامج تستخدم للداونلوود على جهازك حتى تتسنى لي مساعدتك


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

ahmed alrashidy قال:


> حاولت انزل البرنامج مثل الصور ولكن عندما انقر Freeيعطي صفحه غير الموجوده في شرح تنزيل البرنامج
> برجاء المساعده لاني محتاجه ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


اعتقد انه من مسرع الداونلوود عندك
ماذا تستعمل لتسريع الداونلوود ؟


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

شباب وجدت برنامج لتحويل الامتداد من img الي iso وهوا يمكنك ايضا من تحويل مجموعة من الملفات من القرص الصلب ( الهارد ديسك ) الي اسطوانة وهمية وايضا قابلة للحرق على اسطوانات
وهذا هوا الرابط للملف 
http://www.magiciso.com/Setup_MagicISO.exe
والكراك هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/160444/1181598832.rar


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

وهذا ايضا الكي جين الخاص بتوليد السيريال نمبر لبرنامج السيرفر الاصدار 8
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/160444/1181599285.rar


----------



## سالم حياالله (15 يونيو 2007)

والله مشكور مشكوووور مشكور


----------



## barcagermany (16 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ويفتح عليك


----------



## عبدالبارى (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 يونيو 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## engramy (25 يونيو 2007)

رمضان إسماعيل قال:


> *مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*



عفوا أخي الكريم
واشكرك على مرورك


----------



## samer95 (28 يونيو 2007)

jkhsdfhxfd


----------



## samer95 (28 يونيو 2007)

hdasiuiter


----------



## cejnoz (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي انا حملت البرنامج بس ما يشتغل معي . ما هو الحل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (30 يونيو 2007)

*شباب لا تآخذوني أنا ماعرفت حمله ومعليش استحملوني شوي 
هالموقع أكثر من مرة طلعلي وماعرف حمل منه ملفات 
كموضوع خارجي : ممكن حدا يتكرم علي بطريقة التحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً 
وأشكر المهندس رامي ( Engramy ) على المشاركة *


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (30 يونيو 2007)

الصورة بالمرفقات اللي بتطلع بعد ما اكبس على Free وياريت أعرف السبب لأنه مو بس هاد البرنامج صايرة معي هالمشكلة وحاولت على انترنت اكسبلور قلت ممكن يكون من المتصفح ! وما مشي الحال 
وهي الواحد بيتعلم وبيكتسب من خبراتكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير ... والسلام


----------



## م999999999 (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## engramy (4 يوليو 2007)

المساح عبد الغني قال:


> الصورة بالمرفقات اللي بتطلع بعد ما اكبس على Free وياريت أعرف السبب لأنه مو بس هاد البرنامج صايرة معي هالمشكلة وحاولت على انترنت اكسبلور قلت ممكن يكون من المتصفح ! وما مشي الحال
> وهي الواحد بيتعلم وبيكتسب من خبراتكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير ... والسلام



رسالتك معناها إنك قمت بتنزيل الحد الأقصى المسموح بالمجان
الحل :
قم بعمل ريسالرت للروتر عشان تاخذ IP جديد
وجرب وأن شاء الله يشتغل
في إنتظار ردك


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (5 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب1 (9 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز ارجومن حضرتك التكرم بارسال نسخة كاملة علي البريد اللكتروني


_www.abdulmonem_adeeb_​علي yahoo
ودلك لانني اواجه صعوبة في عملية تحميله

والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس الزوي (17 يوليو 2007)

قمت بتنزيل برنامج السيرفر ولكن نزل بإمتداد *.img ولم أستطيع تشغيله


----------



## المهندس الزوي (17 يوليو 2007)

قمت بتنزيل برنامج السيرفر ولكن نزل بإمتداد *.img ولم أستطيع تشغيله وأريد من الأخ engramy الحل لهذه الفزورة


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## engramy (20 يوليو 2007)

المهندس الزوي قال:


> قمت بتنزيل برنامج السيرفر ولكن نزل بإمتداد *.img ولم أستطيع تشغيله





المهندس الزوي قال:


> قمت بتنزيل برنامج السيرفر ولكن نزل بإمتداد *.img ولم أستطيع تشغيله وأريد من الأخ engramy الحل لهذه الفزورة



أستخدم برنامج power ISO


----------



## عصام قاسم (10 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## المساح2008 (12 أغسطس 2007)

انا عندى اصلا البرنامج لكن عندى سوال اخر لوعندك كراك لبرنامج liscad 8 واكون شاكر لك


----------



## رعد اسحق (24 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن كيفية التحميل


----------



## adnane (26 أغسطس 2007)

merci mais j'ai besoin d'un code pour l'activer et merci


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (29 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر على البرنااامج


----------



## engramy (30 أغسطس 2007)

MnSaF قال:


> الف الف شكر على البرنااامج





بشار الجبوري قال:


> شكرا اخي وجاري التحميل





adnane قال:


> merci mais j'ai besoin d'un code pour l'activer et merci





عصام قاسم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس



عفوا أخواني
ومشكورين على مروركم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
اخي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*طلب ضروري من الاعضاء انجدوني*

ممكن من الاخوه الاعزاء ان يقولوا لي كيف احول الـــ img الى الــــ iso لان اجد صعوبه في فتح البرنامج وانا بحاجة للبرنامج اليوم الجمعة 7/9/2007 ضروري​


----------



## engramy (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بشار الجبوري قال:


> ممكن من الاخوه الاعزاء ان يقولوا لي كيف احول الـــ img الى الــــ iso لان اجد صعوبه في فتح البرنامج وانا بحاجة للبرنامج اليوم الجمعة 7/9/2007 ضروري​



هذا أحد البرامج الذي يقوم بما تريد

MagicISO


----------



## ملك الغرام (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور يا معلم


----------



## hussam_sh (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## اسير القدر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز هل لك ان ترسل لنا كيفية العمل بالبرنامج


----------



## اسير القدر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد تهامي (10 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز لا اعلم كيفيه تحميل البرنامج من هذا الرابط استسمحك في شرح كيفيه تحميل البرنامج 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/محمد على (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اشغل البرنامج واسطبه ازاى


----------



## adhambota (11 سبتمبر 2007)

_كتير مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا _


----------



## eliasdz (19 سبتمبر 2007)

merci pour le log


----------



## م_زين (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0*

البرنامج وتعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0 باللغة العربية وشرح فيديو له عدد الدروس هى :
1- حجمه 266 ميجا بايت contour maps
2- حجمه 199 ميجا بايت 3D maps
3-حجمه 269 ميجا بايت post maps.rar
4-حجمه 182 ميجا بايت volume calculations-1
5- حجمه 128 ميجا بايت volume calculations-2
6- حجمه 103ميجا بايت volume calculations-3

ارجو من المنتدي ان يعرفني كيفية التحميل على المنتدي 
 وشكر ا
 اخوكم م / مصطفي زين


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ملك الغرام قال:


> مشكور يا معلم





hussam_sh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





جمال ابراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل





اسير القدر قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا





adhambota قال:


> _كتير مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا _





eliasdz قال:


> merci pour le log



جزاكم الله خيرا
ومشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اسير القدر قال:


> اخي العزيز هل لك ان ترسل لنا كيفية العمل بالبرنامج



سأحاول أن أجد لك شرح لهو
بس أعتقد غن في احد الزملاء منزل شرح هنا في المنتدى
إبحث عنه وإذا لم تجده أخبرني


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

احمد تهامي قال:


> اخي العزيز لا اعلم كيفيه تحميل البرنامج من هذا الرابط استسمحك في شرح كيفيه تحميل البرنامج
> ولك جزيل الشكر



أخي العزيز
الطريقه سهله ومشروحه في مشاركه أحد الأخوه
وإليك الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66556&highlight=rapidshare

أرجو مراجعته
وأنا تحت أمرك في أي إستفسار


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

م/محمد على قال:


> اشغل البرنامج واسطبه ازاى



يمكن مراجعه الردود لإيجاد البرنامج المناسب
أنت تحتاج إلي برنامج مشغل أقراص وهميه

والتسطيب سهل زي أي برنامج
وفي إنتظار ردك


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

م_زين قال:


> البرنامج وتعليم برنامج Surfer Version 8.0 باللغة العربية وشرح فيديو له عدد الدروس هى :
> 1- حجمه 266 ميجا بايت contour maps
> 2- حجمه 199 ميجا بايت 3D maps
> 3-حجمه 269 ميجا بايت post maps.rar
> ...



أخي الكريم
قم بالتحميل على أي موقع Upload وما أكثرهم وضع الرابط الناتج من عملية الرفع هنا
أنت لست في حاجه لرفعه على المنتدى نفسه لأن مساحتهم كبيره
وفي إنتظار الشرح


----------



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزير ما هي خطوات تنزيل البرامج واكون لك خادم وشكرا


----------



## engramy (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ابو مصطفى الحلفي قال:


> أخي العزير ما هي خطوات تنزيل البرامج وشكرا



أخي الكريم أرجو مراجعة الرد رقم 100
وأنا تحت أمرك في أي إستفسار


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي العزير ما هي خطوات تنزيل البرامج واكون لك ممنون


----------



## احمد نبيل عبد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج autocivil ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## راسم النعيمي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا وارجو اسعافنا بالشرح وباللغة العربيه وبطريقه مبسطة ان امكن لتعم الفائده وجزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## محمود الحمود (4 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وقواك لما فيه فعل الخير انشاء الله وارجو ان تعمل الروابط لفترة طويلة ولا تحذف حيث تحميلها يستغرق فترة طويلة


----------



## m_mash3al (15 أكتوبر 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عبدالصادق (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## hasanat75 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## زياد العقايلة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

التحميل جاري وشكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## mahmoud_alex (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:15: :15: :14:


----------



## engramy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور جدا وارجو اسعافنا بالشرح وباللغة العربيه وبطريقه مبسطة ان امكن لتعم الفائده وجزاك الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخره





محمود الحمود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وقواك لما فيه فعل الخير انشاء الله وارجو ان تعمل الروابط لفترة طويلة ولا تحذف حيث تحميلها يستغرق فترة طويلة





m_mash3al قال:


> goooooooooooooooooooooood





عبدالصادق قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا





hasanat75 قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيكم





زياد العقايلة قال:


> التحميل جاري وشكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج





mahmoud_alex قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:15: :15: :14:



عفوا ومشكورين على مروركم وردودكم


----------



## م_زين (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يالباشمهندس رامي
اخوك م_زين 
لقد رفعت البرنامج وتعليم بالصوت والصورة على المنتدي بالرابط المرفق من فترة 
رجاءً اعطيني رأيك بالموضوع
وشكرا على المجهود العظيم​أخوك 
م_زين (مهندس مدني )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=67029


----------



## engramy (28 أكتوبر 2007)

3321 مشاهده مقابل 114 رد فقط


----------



## ابن البلد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

حيّاك الله أخي رامي جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج يحتاج لحوالي الساعتين تحميل ؟؟ أم أن حاسوبي به علّة ؟؟

هل يوجد شرح عن البرنامج ؟؟؟


----------



## abosalah1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاصم غانم (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ISAMELDIN (19 مارس 2008)

Thanx A Lot For This Usefull Effort


----------



## بهى الدين محمود (19 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور ربي يجزيك كل الخير ويوفق المسحين في كل الوطن العربي


----------



## meee (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا ً على البرنامج ,,,,,,,,, جاري التحميل والتجربة  

ـــــــــــ تقبل تحياتي ـــــــــ


----------



## فه رهاد (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (26 يوليو 2008)

hthank you very muc


----------



## مايكل محسن (4 أغسطس 2008)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (6 أغسطس 2008)

شاكرين حسن تعاونكم الصادق معنا


----------



## اب زرندى (6 أغسطس 2008)

نريد شرحاً لبرنامج لسكاد ودمتم . ارجو الرد


----------



## مهدي الشحب (12 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي


----------



## مهدي الشحب (12 أغسطس 2008)

الحمد لله كثيرا


----------



## المهندس غاليفير (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## علاء منتصر (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي تم التحمبل ولكن الملف لايفتح


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## moamenasd (6 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك بكل الخير


----------



## سيد الجغرافى (12 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم انا معرفتش اشغل البرنامج كل ما احاول استطب البرنامج يطلب منى قائمه open with ارجو الافاده مع الشكر


----------



## safaa elashry (28 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووور


----------

